# ABT Device



## supervman (Jun 1, 2008)

Thought this was worth posting. 
$20
Only drawback is no bacon on exterior.


http://www.williams-sonoma.com/produ...m?cm%5Fsrc=RCP

Thought I'd toss it out there 
SKOL
V


----------



## bassman (Jun 1, 2008)

These are also available from Cabela's in three sizes, or Sportsman's Warehouse in either black (9.95) or stainless (18.95).  I have two of the black ones, one for the house and I keep one in the RV.  They work great.


----------



## coyote (Jun 1, 2008)

for some reason I can not get the link to come up. and tried google williams products and it came up with a roaster from cabelas????go figure.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2008)

Dang they are cheap, I was gonna make a few but for that price it is hard to beat.


----------



## supervman (Jun 1, 2008)

That's messed up it worked for me.
Yahoo/Google Williams Sonoma 
Then search "poppers" 
device/recipe n all


----------



## coyote (Jun 1, 2008)

not to worry...I am on a federal computer..they have sooooo many restrictions on them and so many sites blocked it over laps on good ones..some times the cursor moves by its self and a message comes up saying I need to work on this system please log off..


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2008)

Federal Computer WTF.  Give us the skinny


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm ever the tightwad, so here's what I do.  Go to wally world and buy you a cheap disposable aluminum pan.  Turn the thing upside down and use a hole saw to cut as many holes as you need; whatever size you need.  When the thing gets grimy, pitch it and build a new one.

Also, most people don't have these, but I take mine to work and use our hole punches used to cut holes for electrical conduit.  If you have one, use it.  If not, the hole saw works just fine.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 1, 2008)

That's a great idea josh,I'm kind of a tightwad myself.This forum amaze's me sometimes on how many things a person can learn everyday here.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

That, or an upside aluminum foil turkey roaster (or whatever size you want) and use sissors to cut your holes.  And like Geek said, throw away when too grimmy and make another.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 1, 2008)

No offenese, but i would realy like to see a hole saw on a disposible aluminum pan, i think you may get "spun aluminum" wadded up in your hands, .  wally sells a cheap turd rack for 5$, they hold 12, get one of them. if you want super sized, get a cookie sheet and use the KO set geek refered to, and hopefuly its a hydraulic so you dont wad it up.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

If referring to me, I said sissors, not a saw, on an aluminum foil pan.....


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

I THINK he meant a pan made of actual metal... a CAKE pan. Usually like .0625"...errr 1/16th for the decimally challenged.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

Got to thinkin...( was hard since I dont have many brain cells left).......you r right.


----------



## audioxtremes (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I need to run to the store and pick up a cookie sheet. Better clean the grease off the hydraulic KO set too!


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

Get the cake pan. You need the clearance for the pepper tips.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

If gonna use a "heavier" pan, I recommend a 12x9x2 inch cake pan.  Also, cut holes/slits in the sides so more smoke can get to the bottoms of the peppers. Just as Richtee said, you will need the clearance.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11420

there is a couple of pics here of a turd rack my neighbor and i made from a cookie sheet


----------



## good advice (Jun 11, 2008)

Last month, I was in a Williams Sonoma store and purchased one of these.  They are incredibly sturdy and over built.


----------

